# My Series Race #3 - John's Slot Car Garage - March 14th



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*SCHEDULE OF EVENTS *​
For "MY SERIES" at John’s Slot Car Garage March 14, 2009 - Riverview, FL 


John's Slot Car Garage
12106 Edgeknoll Drive
Riverview, Florida 33569
(813) 671-1305
(813) 671-1800


Please note, the order of the classes are being rotated at each event this year. That's why the program in Riverview will begin with Spec NASCAR. 

8:00 - 8:30a.m. OPEN PRACTICE 

8:30 - 9:00a.m. Spec NASCAR PRACTICE (AMATEUR AND EXPERIENCED) 

9:00a.m. – Spec NASCAR TECH (AMATEUR AND EXPERIENCED) 

9:30a.m. – Spec NASCAR RACES BEGIN 

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE Spec NASCAR PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES OF GTP PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY GTP TECH AND THE GTP PROGRAM. 

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE GTP PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES FOR EXPERT NASCAR PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY EXPERT NASCAR TECH AND THE EXPERT NASCAR MAIN

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE GROUP 12 PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES OF SPEC-12 AND BOX-12 PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY TECH FOR BOTH CLASSES AND THE ENTIRE GROUP 12 PROGRAM. 


We look forward to seeing all of you in Riverview on March 14th, 2009!

Here are some photos of last year's event:


























Last but certainly not least, a map to John's Slot Car Garage.


----------

